# Possibly moving to California



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm far from San Diego (California is a very large state), but the real answer is, it depends. Except maybe the super high end barns with a very wealthy clientele, horse work of any kind doesn't pay particularly well. Board ranges from $200 for co-op or self-care in a field to $500 on up for full service care in a fancy barn.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I was paying $500/mo full board and training in a top hunter barn in La Jolla back in the 70's. That's a VERY expensive area.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

It would be easy to just look up some boarding barns in the area and check prices yourself.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the responses!! I appreciate it. 

And I plan on doing my own research. I was mainly asking about the barn manager salary, just because it varies so much per area.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I haven't been to San Diego except to visit since 2000 when I got out of the service. 

The way I remember it, the more East you go the more "Western" it gets. Towns like Lakeside actually had a rodeo scene then (maybe they still do) and there were even places where guys I knew rode bulls on the weekend for practice in a little town called Julian on the Eastern end of San Diego county.

Del Mar is still a big horse area as far as I know, but $$$$. 

San Diego county is a huge place. I'm sure it depends greatly on where you are talking about. DFW is actually similar in that respect.


----------

